# Press cool down?



## Ad Lib (Nov 4, 2007)

My Hix Swingman press takes a few hours to cool down enough for me to move it and I do craft shows, so I need it to cool quickly. Any suggestions for how to speed up the process?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Ad Lib said:


> My Hix Swingman press takes a few hours to cool down enough for me to move it and I do craft shows, so I need it to cool quickly. Any suggestions for how to speed up the process?


That is the nature of the beast. Becareful trying to cool it faster as you could warp it.. Now you might try blowing on it.. LOL


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

when you have solid metal...the upper platen...heated to 400F....it will take time and I know of no process to 'hurry up' the cooling...are you sure it a few HOURS....? seems to me mine will cool faster...guess I will try timing it tomorrow


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

me and my bro use a small fan to cool it down.. works great for us


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Just a question, but someone said a chalk eraser is a good heat extractor. Does anyone think it is worth trying to give the platen a hand cooling down with that method, or would the heat be overpowering?


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

Doesn't hurt to try. I know that line cooks in restaurants dump buckets of ice on grills to quickcool the plate for cleaning, but I don't know if this would work for a press, I would be afraid to find out the hard way that it doesn't. Trouble is, with a grill, when the ice melts it has somewhere to go, and with a press, the water would run all over, and I would be afraid of it running into the platen and short circuiting the press.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

OMGosh, and chalk erasers are portable.

I believe they come in varying sizes as well. Only catch, who's going to touch the platen to see if it's works?


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

I actually think the chalk eraser would PROBABLY work...you could also try laying a thick piece of fabric or sweatshirt, something like that, onto the platen and closing the press after turning the power off. Leave it on as long as possible without scorching the fabric, and then lift the press and turn the fabric over, pressing again. If you repeat the process a few times, it should cool the press down considerably, because the fabric would be retaining much of the heat. And of course the press would not be generating more since the power is off, so it should slowly reduce the temperature. 

It would still likely be warm when you load it into your car to leave, but it won't be scalding hot. Also, if this method works, it may take a little time, but it will be shorter than the hours that you said it normally takes for the press to cool. 

I don't know if this would work or not, it was just an idea. I know our press doesn't take nearly that long to cool, because I usually turn the power supply off at night as I begin to cash out, and by the time I'm ready to walk out the door, the press is cool enough that I trust to leave it for the night. 

Oh well, I hope something works for you.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

That's a great idea to press fabric to encourage a cool down. During a press with the unit turned on, it usually kicks on to reheat during a press, so being turned off, it would just continue to loss heat. Nice!


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

Ahh, I meant to add, what gave me the idea originally is the fact that everybody's press loses temp as you run through a decent sized print run. You may have noticed if you have to adjust your temp after so long pressing, that if you don't it will drop fast. I usually keep my press around 375 and after about 25 or 30 shirts, it will drop to just below 350, thus having to adjust it.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I wonder what the OP tried so far and what they might be finding to help themselves out.

I am really interested as I press late into the night and then stay up while the press cools down (where's a 'sleepy icon?) because I've always been afraid to die in a fire,  so why I play with very hot machines is still a wonder to me  - but, it's fun  - I guess that's why - but staying up to wait for it to cool off isn't, so I'll get an eraser and I'll start pressing the shirts for the next day while it's cooling, that will kill two birds with one stone. Hmm. Thanks for this tread. I think it's going to help me be more productive and better slept!   

Dear OP- 
If you discover something that works fast, will you post it? 

Also, thank you for the fan idea, love that, too!!


----------



## OR Shirts (Nov 15, 2007)

To help cool down my press I stick a couple of ham and cheese sandwiches inside it after powering it down. Yummy!  (jk)
I use an old sweat shirt and press it a couple of times after turning it off. It sucks the heat right out. I wonder if a piece of 1/4" aluminum cut a little larger than the press would work as a big heat sink. Maybe I will give that a try. Fun thread.
Sean


----------



## kippygirl12 (Nov 9, 2007)

Yes, I noticed this too, the temp drops. I have noticed also, the lower 1/2" of my shirts aren't printing well...uneven platen heat ??? I increased the temp and doubled the press time and using heavy pressure. Works, but concerns me I have to do this suddenly. My press is a JetPro...8 months old. 

Any other ideas???

Gail


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

kippygirl12 said:


> Yes, I noticed this too, the temp drops. I have noticed also, the lower 1/2" of my shirts aren't printing well...uneven platen heat ??? I increased the temp and doubled the press time and using heavy pressure. Works, but concerns me I have to do this suddenly. My press is a JetPro...8 months old.
> 
> Any other ideas???
> 
> Gail


 
Well, one thing I hear over and over is to use a teflon sheet to prevent scorching your fabric. I don't know what you are pressing, but if you up'd your temp and time, is it something you need to worry about? If it is and you don't have teflon sheets, they may help you keep solving your problem this way without burning your shirts, maybe. Good luck, Gail.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I used the "sweatshirt cool down" today. Thank you!!!!!!

It was awesome! I had to run out suddenly, and was it ever great to have that trick now.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

karlking85 said:


> Doesn't hurt to try. I know that line cooks in restaurants dump buckets of ice on grills to quickcool the plate for cleaning, but I don't know if this would work for a press, I would be afraid to find out the hard way that it doesn't. Trouble is, with a grill, when the ice melts it has somewhere to go, and with a press, the water would run all over, and I would be afraid of it running into the platen and short circuiting the press.


As a restauran manager for a lot of years I would have fired the first cook I saw do this.. It can warp a grill.


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

I know, that's why I never understood why they did it. I believe they were to lazy to do it the right way, but the first time that grill has to be replaced, heaven help the cook that killed it.


----------

